# Dual Mount SD



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't get this working. I set USB to charge only, but that's not getting it... What am I doing wrong?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

lev said:


> I can't get this working. I set USB to charge only, but that's not getting it... What am I doing wrong?


If you mean getting your sd cards to show up on PC then you have to select mass storage mode.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

This app is supposed to let you see SD Card on PC & phone at the same time. I used it successfully on my Droid X with several ROMs, but not sure what needs to be dont to get it to work with stock on Bionic.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

The bionic may be an issue due to the sd card being mounted as sd-ext.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Both of mine mount just using mass storage mode. Odd.


----------



## peichor (Aug 29, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. Unchecked USB debugging and try again. Worked for me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC while wearing a tinfoil hat.


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

This is really perplexing. Everyone seems to have a different experience. I have Win7, moto drivers installed, usb mass storage selected, usb debugging on. Even if my phone is asleep, if I plug in the usb cable I get autoplay windows for my microsd external card drive and the 'MOT' drive (internal memory 'sdcard') in about 10 seconds or less. I've never had one problem getting both these drives to open. Windows is set to show all file extensions and show hidden files. On my Bionic I do not have Data Encryption on. Early on, I copied off my microsd info, formatted it in a card reader on the computer, and copied everything back. One thing I did differently was to format the card with 8k clusters even though it came formatted with 32k clusters. Be certain to use the Safely Remove Hardware and Eject Media to unmount each drive separately before unplugging. Other posters have stated that unplugging without unmounting resulted in their internal memory 'MOT' drive no longer being able to mount.


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> This is really perplexing. Everyone seems to have a different experience. I have Win7, moto drivers installed, usb mass storage selected, usb debugging on. Even if my phone is asleep, if I plug in the usb cable I get autoplay windows for my microsd external card drive and the 'MOT' drive (internal memory 'sdcard') in about 10 seconds or less. I've never had one problem getting both these drives to open. Windows is set to show all file extensions and show hidden files. On my Bionic I do not have Data Encryption on. Early on, I copied off my microsd info, formatted it in a card reader on the computer, and copied everything back. One thing I did differently was to format the card with 8k clusters even though it came formatted with 32k clusters. Be certain to use the Safely Remove Hardware and Eject Media to unmount each drive separately before unplugging. Other posters have stated that unplugging without unmounting resulted in their internal memory 'MOT' drive no longer being able to mount.


If you use windows sync mode you can open and browse your files WHILE the card is still mounted on the phone as well.


----------

